# Best homemade WiFi antenna ?



## John Phoenix (May 21, 2010)

I have been researching homemade wifi antennas for use with my laptop. It has a built in card but I also have a USB wifi adapter I could use for the project.

What type of DIY antenna works best?

What antenna have you guys made that works best for you?

Of course I want to boost my reception to the max.


----------



## Champ (May 21, 2010)

oh, so stealing it from next door isn't enuff?  You want a little satellite to get the truely best connections from all over town?  I feel ya


----------



## Easy Rhino (May 21, 2010)

http://wireless.gumph.org/articles/homemadeomni.html

check that out.


----------



## Champ (May 21, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> http://wireless.gumph.org/articles/homemadeomni.html
> 
> check that out.



I'm all for DIY, but I would rather buy one than do all that.  But I have a black thumb when it comes to electronics, so thats not for me.


----------



## angelkiller (May 21, 2010)

http://www.ab9il.net/

On the left, look through the 'Long Range WiFi' menu. Lots of really good stuff. I have made one of the Yagi antennas, but I never completed it. It's done, but it's missing the cable that connects the antenna to the wifi source.


----------



## 95Viper (May 21, 2010)

If you want to buy one; here is one of the better performing ones... Super Cantenna





How to connect it to laptop.

Or, A cantenna how-to.  It is easy to do. And, it won a contest.


----------



## John Phoenix (May 21, 2010)

Champ said:


> oh, so stealing it from next door isn't enuff?  You want a little satellite to get the truely best connections from all over town?  I feel ya



LOL yeah this thread does look strange next to my other thread but actually I need something for my house. Not 2 rooms away from my router I get horrible signal strength. I own a condo. I'm told everyone here has that problem due to building materials.


----------



## MohawkAngel (May 21, 2010)

if you wanna get the best antenna ever use the Mass of your electrical wall outlet. Especially if you got a "thunder conductor antenna" not sur about the english name hehe . Anywya its on top home house and plugged to the steel beams all around the house to conduct thunder down to earth in case or thundr storm. the mass wall outlet in used as a ground in case of shortcut in electric appliances. So bu putting your wire in the mass of electrical outlet you get the hole house and outside thunder antenna to amplify your router signal


----------



## John Phoenix (May 21, 2010)

MohawkAngel said:


> if you wanna get the best antenna ever use the Mass of your electrical wall outlet. Especially if you got a "thunder conductor antenna" not sur about the english name hehe . Anywya its on top home house and plugged to the steel beams all around the house to conduct thunder down to earth in case or thundr storm. the mass wall outlet in used as a ground in case of shortcut in electric appliances. So bu putting your wire in the mass of electrical outlet you get the hole house and outside thunder antenna to amplify your router signal




Sounds like your describing a lightning rod connected to a ground? This building is not tall enough to have a safeguard like that.. but i'm sure it has a regular grounding system.

I currently don't have a way to attach a wire/cable to my usb adapter.. I have seen plans for modding a connector on to one but i'm not sure I want to go into that.. I have also seen people just wrap wire around the usb adapter.. LOL.. Not sure how well that works.


----------



## Wile E (May 21, 2010)

Homemade cantenna is the way to go.


----------



## MohawkAngel (May 21, 2010)

yup i was talking about the lightning rod  thx for the words. what i was talking is not usb. you take the normal antenna that connect to your wireless router and the cut the plastic cover over it....solder a longer wire there and fit it in the small O of the wall outlet ..dont put it in the 2 blades or youll fry all the stuff lol. that ground is connected to your home structure so the entire home become the antena 
You can either do it to the router itself to boost up the signal and transmission power of the router or ... take and old antenna from wifi junk router cut it like i said  sold it and plus it in the ground outlet (mass). for the laptop. 

Dont know if i expressed myself properly enough but ive tried 

im doing it for my radio inside the home so i suppose the it could work with the wifi system


----------



## Bravo2Zero (Jun 6, 2010)

http://www.iw5edi.com/ham-radio/?building-a-2.4-ghz-10-el.-yagi,115

try this link i built one of these and was able to link up with my friends wifi a 30 k away .


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jun 6, 2010)

I've read a pringles can makes a good cantenna.


----------

